# Sky Freeview needed



## Portugal (May 26, 2010)

Hello all, can someone help me find contact details of companies that fit Sky Freeview (for English channels). I saw adverts when I was there a few weeks back in one of the free newspapers you get at Faro airport, but have now lost it now I'm back in the UK (sad times!!). I got a quote for 400 euros (dish and box) so I am looking to find a service that will fit the dish and supply the box for similar cost, or better still less! 

Any help with this will be greatly welcomed!

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

you can access the latest addition of the Portugal news at : Edition : 1113 The Portugal News Online Issue


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The Portugal News - Home Page of Portugal's National Weekend Newspaper in English is the home page of their website.

I have used skyrealm.


----------



## Portugal (May 26, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> you can access the latest addition of the Portugal news at : Edition : 1113 The Portugal News Online Issue


Oh My God - you are officially amazing! Thanks so much for that!!!


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Portugal said:


> Oh My God - you are officially amazing! Thanks so much for that!!!


if you are over here for the BLIP show that is free in November, you will find loads of companies as well as free advice for say channnel five ect:BLIP stand for Batter Living in Portugal and is held a Portimao


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

sorry should have said better


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you don't want the Sky paid for packages, your far better off buying a receiver, plenty of options available, HD, hard drives etc, you don't need to buy a Sky Card to get freesat and Sky seems to be creating quite a few problems for people recently.


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

just got back from a week in PT. the satellite reception has been awful for quite a while now but got to the point where BBC Wales was viewable during the morning but broke up somewhat. all the other BBC channels were unobtainable, ITV, C4 unobtainable at any time (never been able to get C5). in the evening the only channel available was CBS Reality - not even the shopping channels! decided to bite the bullet and as i know nothing about satellite TV (apart from watching it) called Mark from Skyrealm whom I can honestly say is extremely good and i would heartily recommend him to anybody. he came and changed the dish from a 1.1m to 1.4m and advised buying a Humax Foxsat HD receiver from UK as it was a lot cheaper than he could supply it (will take it out with us in July when we are next there). all the usual channels now viewable at any time of day. apparently, the satellite signal has reduced in strength and will get worse as the satellite itself is nearing the end of its useful life and will be replaced next year by a new one but this will also be transmitting a comparatively weak signal. looks like the satellite installers will be busy replacing dishes in 2012!

jeff


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mark installed a 1.4m dish for us 4 years agou... BRILLIANT and little or no loss of signal.
A friend who lives nearby had just installed a Humax Foxsat HD box and is raving about it!


----------



## Portugal (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies  ! How much did you guys pay? Does anyone have Mark's contact details?


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

Portugal said:


> Thanks for the replies  ! How much did you guys pay? Does anyone have Mark's contact details?


E395 for 1.4m dish installed - have PM'd his number

jeff


----------



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

loonytoon said:


> E395 for 1.4m dish installed - have PM'd his number
> 
> jeff


Could you please PM Mark's contact details as well!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi

If it is that a dish is required then why not look at getting one from Maplin. Then get a family member to send it over. I have three on order to bring with me in the coming weeks the dish size is 185 cm and the cost is £99. I got mine via Topcashback and got a discount of 7.07% of the net price. My mate tells me that the Lnb can be got for 10 € in Lousa. So that's £99 plus 10€ that's a big saving over 395 € even if you pay the guy to fit you should still save over 200€.

My saving on three dish's and a folding ladder was £21.21 

Peter 

185cm Satellite Dish Free Delivery : Satellite Dishes : Maplin


----------



## Tina_d (May 30, 2011)

Hi I paid 300 euros. Have dish, satellite box. Get hundreds of channels. Arganil area! You don't say where you are in Portugal?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi
> 
> If it is that a dish is required then why not look at getting one from Maplin. Then get a family member to send it over. I have three on order to bring with me in the coming weeks the dish size is 185 cm and the cost is £99. I got mine via Topcashback and got a discount of 7.07% of the net price. My mate tells me that the Lnb can be got for 10 € in Lousa. So that's £99 plus 10€ that's a big saving over 395 € even if you pay the guy to fit you should still save over 200€.
> 
> ...



At 29kgs it is not going to be cheap to send How big is the box??


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Portugal's Zone 8 so min of £64.50 + vat, size is probably outside permissible limits.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> At 29kgs it is not going to be cheap to send How big is the box??



Hi Siobhan

The box is about 20 inches wide and 30/32 inches high and about 5inches deep.

At £99 it's a great saving if you are going over to Portugal by car or friends are coming over by car. 

Even paying the quoted freight the price still comes in well below the installed price often quoted at 395€ Cost of Lnb 10€.

The choice is down to the person who is going to be the end user but in the present climate the any saving is worth making.

My dish is now over in Gois just waiting for me to drive back with my car. 

Peter


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

More like £78 carraige then, still needs to be fitted cables run, tuned, not a lot of saving to me.


----------

